# pregnant platy



## engcnt (Nov 28, 2009)

*pregnant platy help*

new to all this how long she got left and should i move her to a fish trap now or later i have other fish in the tank to not sure what i should do as i would like to keep the fry. i do have another tank but would moving her stress her cheers


----------



## Deino0oZ (Oct 25, 2009)

id say the best thing to do is to move her to a different tank
as long as you move her quickly but gently to the other tank
she should be alright.jusst make sure the temperatures 
are the same..and have a lot of plants in her tank so that she
and the babies can hide and feel more protected.
never use a breeders net!they are too small and the little space will stress her out for sure! and that might cause her to either not have the fry
or it will stress to much that it will kill her..


----------



## engcnt (Nov 28, 2009)

Deino0oZ said:


> id say the best thing to do is to move her to a different tank
> as long as you move her quickly but gently to the other tank
> she should be alright.jusst make sure the temperatures
> are the same..and have a lot of plants in her tank so that she
> ...



n1 cheers how long left does she look like i am quite nervous lol put her into another tank at exactly the same temp she looks ok so far i have also raised the temp slowly to 26.5


----------



## wemily (Apr 12, 2009)

i have guppy and platy fry most months in our tank, most of the time we let them have their babies in the main tank and net the fry out when we see them, this month we saw one in progress and moved the adult into a big birthing cage where she continued for about 2hs then we moved her back, we gained 25 babies 

if u do decide to put her in a net don't leave her in there long, she will get stressed v quickly and bang her head on the edges! as i said we leave them normally, its actually good fun spending some time watching and catching the little ones, the breading cage makes a good home to raise them in for a few weeks, till they get to big. feed them crushed up flakes.

i think u have some time yet, she still has a good curve to her under side. mab 2 weeks? when she is ready she will look more like a barrel as if she is about 2 explode.

we have lots of fine leaved plants and moss in our tank they make excellent hiding places for the fry.

good luck with yr first batch, with any luck ul have more this time next month too


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

And if she dose die while giving birth its ok.because they have a high death rate when there giving birth.luckly my fish never died when giving birth  hope urs doesnt too


----------



## engcnt (Nov 28, 2009)

wemily said:


> i have guppy and platy fry most months in our tank, most of the time we let them have their babies in the main tank and net the fry out when we see them, this month we saw one in progress and moved the adult into a big birthing cage where she continued for about 2hs then we moved her back, we gained 25 babies
> 
> if u do decide to put her in a net don't leave her in there long, she will get stressed v quickly and bang her head on the edges! as i said we leave them normally, its actually good fun spending some time watching and catching the little ones, the breading cage makes a good home to raise them in for a few weeks, till they get to big. feed them crushed up flakes.
> 
> ...


she had them on sun woohoo she ate a few as they came out we have her in her own tank and we can seee about 10 altho there maybe more cheers anyway


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

congrats!!!


----------



## wemily (Apr 12, 2009)

yes they are silly things, all that effort just to eat them! congrats on the babies enjoying watching their patterns develop as they grow


----------

